# Scalped Baby!



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I have babies everywhere! This little guy, the oldest of all, was by himself in his nest. Yesterday, I guess he was lonely so he toddled over to the nest next to him with 2 younger babies. Their dad was getting upset so I ran in and put him back in his nest. I watched the rest of the day and evening, and he stayed in his nest. (where he is older, his parents are leaving him longer by himself)
This morning I went out to feed, he was in his own nest. Around noon I checked and didn't see him! I found him huddled under "dad next door" with the 2 smaller babies. I took him out and found that he'd been scalped 
He had a full crop. I brought him in and cleaned him up with nolvasan surgical scrub and set him up in a cage.








My Question - do you think I should just keep him in and feed him OR should I take him out periodically to see if his parents will feed him (and then bring him inside). I can't keep him outside knowing that he's gonna try to get into other nests - he'll be killed.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes...you should bring him inside and hand raise him. If you put him back, he likely will be killed.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Charis said:


> Yes...you should bring him inside and hand raise him. If you put him back, he likely will be killed.


OK, in he stays! He's 3 weeks old so he should be pecking at seed pretty soon. I guess the little guy was lonely 
Thanks Charis


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'd definately keep him in and hand raise him. I sure wouldn't put him out again. The poor little thing. This is why I remove mine and bring them inside for a month just as they're getting ready to leave their box. I can't trust some of the males in my loft not to hurt them. a month later, they're better able to protect themselves. If he was leaving his box early, he'd come in early. I agree with Charis. If you put him back out, he could very well be killed.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> OK, in he stays! He's 3 weeks old so he should be pecking at seed pretty soon. I guess the little guy was lonely
> Thanks Charis


bring him in make sure he is eating and drinking if not you may have to hand feed him seeds


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh No - I would never just put him back out. I meant take him out periodically (supervised by me) to see if his parents would feed him, and then bring him back inside.
He's not eating any seed or drinking yet. I will have to hand feed him.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I've had to bring others in before, but they were older - just wandering out of the nest and pecking at food. This one's too young to leave the nest, he's not eating yet. I think he was lonely


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

for the future can you put a divider in the nest boxes so each has his own and does not wander into danger of someone elses nest?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Oh No - I would never just put him back out. I meant take him out periodically (supervised by me) to see if his parents would feed him, and then bring him back inside.
> He's not eating any seed or drinking yet. I will have to hand feed him.


if the baby pigeon is about 3 weeks old you might be able to teach it to eat seeds
its about that time I think it would be learning to eat seeds anyway
do you know how to show them to eat seeds?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> for the future can you but a divider in the nest boxes so each has his own and does not wander into danger of someone elses nest?


I usually do have them separated, but I guess I got carried away rat proofing this winter that I wasn't paying attention. Everybody started laying eggs everywhere and I was going to take them out. One thing led to another and before I knew it they started hatching - my oops!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

StoN3d said:


> if the baby pigeon is about 3 weeks old you might be able to teach it to eat seeds
> its about that time I think it would be learning to eat seeds anyway
> do you know how to show them to eat seeds?


Yes, I think he/she is getting to that age.
I just fed him some Kaytee, I didn't crop feed him because his neck is swollen from being beat up. And I didn't want to irritate it any more than it is. But he swallowed it on his own. 
So I'll start teaching him what seed is, haven't done that in a while but I'm sure we'll have fun playing with it, thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Msfreebird said:


> I've had to bring others in before, but they were older - just wandering out of the nest and pecking at food. This one's too young to leave the nest, he's not eating yet. I think he was lonely


If you take the baby out for supervised visits during mealtime with mom and dad that would be fine. He can hopefully still get meals from them which would help keep his diet somewhat maintained and would also allow him to interact with them and learn to pick up seed and eat by watching them. Then bring him back inside when his crop is full and he has spent a little quality time with them.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> If you take the baby out for supervised visits during mealtime with mom and dad that would be fine. He can hopefully still get meals from them which would help keep his diet somewhat maintained and would also allow him to interact with them and learn to pick up seed and eat by watching them. Then bring him back inside when his crop is full and he has spent a little quality time with them.


I took him out for a little while while I did evening feeding and stood back and watched. He went right over in the corner and hid his head. Mom went over to him and he cowered down, she pecked at him then walked away. So I'm not going to chance it. I picked him back up and he huddled up against me. So I'll just keep him inside until he's old enough to fend for himself out there. By spring I can slowly introduce him back into the loft.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

well at least you tried


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's terrible. The poor little thing. He was so frightened that he cowered even when his Mom approached. Why would she peck at him?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Poor little bugger. He's avery cute baby.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> That's terrible. The poor little thing. He was so frightened that he cowered even when his Mom approached. Why would she peck at him?


I know, it was sad 
I don't know bird phychology but my guess is that he went into the corner too close to the other babies. When I first put him in, I put him in his nest and she did come over to him - looked him over, sat for a minute then got up and went to the food dish. As soon as she left him he went into the corner and hid his head. She went back over and started pecking at his "back end" (not in a mean way), I think she wanted him to come out of the corner - but he wouldn't. I think he just feels vulnerable and scared sitting by himself - he tries to get closer to other small birds and gets pecked by their parents. 
So I think mom tried to get his attention, but he's too scared to sit by himself and wait for her.  Thats just my observation


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Charis said:


> Poor little bugger. He's avery cute baby.


He IS cute, isn't he! He can sit with me at night


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's hard when there is only one baby. They have no one to cuddle with. Poor baby. And so cute.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Good luck with the little guy, he is a cutie.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*Update*

My little guy is doing very good. Swelling on his head and neck went down, and bruising is looking a little better. The hole on the top of his head is healing over nicely. He has a very aggresive appetite - jumps up and down and tries to wrap his wing around my hand and pull it towards him, making it a job and a half! He is starting to notice and play with small seeds 

Strange happenings in the loft though - has anybody ever experienced this?
Remember the 2 babies in the nest next to him that he tried to get into? Well, *his* mom is in that nest with the *other* hen sharing the 2 babies. At night, each hen has 1 baby under them. 
I have never seen this happen before.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Weird, maybe she's missing hers. Is her baby much larger than the two little ones? Maybe she thinks one of them is hers. Don't know. Glad to hear that he is doing better though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree shes prolly using this youngin to fufill her motherly instincts and its filling the void for her


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Weird, maybe she's missing hers. Is her baby much larger than the two little ones? Maybe she thinks one of them is hers. Don't know. Glad to hear that he is doing better though.


I thought it was weird too! Her baby is white w/brown flecks and starting a black tail. The other 2 are 1/2 his size and they are dark grizzle. 
So either she's color blind or still wants to play mom, lol


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> I agree shes prolly using this youngin to fufill her motherly instincts and its filling the void for her


Its funny you say that, it just made me remember something - The other hen (with the 2 smaller grizzles) use to feed ALL the juveniles when they were begging for food once they left their nests. She didn't care if they were hers or not. If their parents ignored them, she'd move right in and feed them. She was like a "mother hen" to everybody! She was very busy and a riot to watch.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sad that the mother hen had to loose her baby. I feel bad for her.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

I have alot of tipplers like that , if they dont have babys of their own they will step in and try to feed any babys that are around ,something about hearing the babys squeak drives them to wanna feed them .. those maternal instincts run deep in some pigeons and I have homers that all I have to do is throw a baby under them and it doesnt matter what size or what color they are and they will raise them as if they were there all along ,they have no prejudis at all .. not all are created equal in that way but I like to think most of them are


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Sad that the mother hen had to loose her baby. I feel bad for her.


I know - I meant to add that. I feel terrible, but I couldn't let it get killed


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> I have alot of tipplers like that , if they dont have babys of their own they will step in and try to feed any babys that are around ,something about hearing the babys squeak drives them to wanna feed them .. those maternal instincts run deep in some pigeons and I have homers that all I have to do is throw a baby under them and it doesnt matter what size or what color they are and they will raise them as if they were there all along ,they have no prejudis at all .. not all are created equal in that way but I like to think most of them are


One of my homer hen's (Frenchy - RIP (was killed in the rat attack) was like that. I found a "tiny" cracked egg in the middle of the loft floor one day and I just put it off to the side while I was feeding. When I went to pick it up - it was moving! I had no idea who the parents were. The tiniest little baby hatched out of it - really tiny! Frenchy had wooden eggs so I gave it to her and crossed my fingers. She ever so gently raised this little dwarf! She's still tiny and she survived the attack


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> I have alot of tipplers like that , if they dont have babys of their own they will step in and try to feed any babys that are around ,something about hearing the babys squeak drives them to wanna feed them .. those maternal instincts run deep in some pigeons and I have homers that all I have to do is throw a baby under them and it doesnt matter what size or what color they are and they will raise them as if they were there all along ,they have no prejudis at all .. not all are created equal in that way but I like to think most of them are


No. Not all are like that. You have some good birds there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

wow frenchy sounds just like my one hen J2 shes an awesome parent and I can always count on her to raise anything, shes the first choice I use when it comes to any abandoned baby if ever the need arose ...sorry for your loss there maybe frenchy passed on her traits to that little peewee of yours you never know


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I know - I meant to add that. I feel terrible, but I couldn't let it get killed


No you couldn't. That's why if I have one, when it's ready to leave the nest box, it comes in for a month til it's older. Then I slowly introduce it to the others. Wish all my birds were good like that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> No. Not all are like that. You have some good birds there.


 its true not all are a like but I do like to breed for that in my flock but I do have some horrible birds too  for a bird of peace they sure can do some horrible things


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> wow frenchy sounds just like my one hen J2 shes an awesome parent and I can always count on her to raise anything, shes the first choice I use when it comes to any abandoned baby if ever the need arose ...sorry for your loss there maybe frenchy passed on her traits to that little peewee of yours you never know


That would be nice. Makes the little one kinda special.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well i have heard a lot about scalping, i NEVER have put Squeeks on the floor, with out here being something for them to hide behind, either, a cinder block, out about six inches from the corner, or a cardboard box SOMETHING they can get behind, or a board leaned up and ATTACHED to the wall so it would not fall on the youngsters. ALL the pics i have seen of peoples newly weaned Squeeks, is a cornered, no hiding place situation, give them a place to hide! The Parents, will always find them. Dave


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh, we agree!
I cannot be politically correct. knowledge is an acquired ambition.
Having pigeons is not a science! we all have opinion's...And yes,my mentor had a phrase for that to...nobody has perfected the way to raise and race pigeons.And that's the fun of it all.If I was to agree with every Tom Dick, And Harry.The game would be over,problem solved! And I can go back to knitting, I mean rugby.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Brummie, you do not have to be always politically correct, just make SENSE. Dave


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Dav'id
The one eyed person amongst the blind, will be the one that see's...God know's where I got that from? But it seem's fitting!
As in life "@%&holes",everybody has one,opinion that is! Do you have a feeling that you are right and everybody is wrong?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

This post deserves bumping..... There is NO reason to have scalped youngsters, give them a place to get behind, when they are on the floor.......... Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

I think keeping your birds from nesting on the floor sure helps with that too


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes, i agree Lakota. all of us have had floor Nesters, but if you put your "hiding" place away from that pair, and discourage nesting in all corners, i have not had a problem. Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree, up until I stopped my birds from nesting on the floor i used to have problems with scalping but once I stopped letting them lay their eggs in the corners it stopped ...guess you can call that management


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

AND very good management at that! that is what i am trying to show some people here, you are the Human, HELP your birds with good management, Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

I think though that unless people are aware of it first hand they will have to learn it the hard way as most of us have


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

LUCKYT said:


> AND very good management at that! that is what i am trying to show some people here, you are the Human, HELP your birds with good management, Dave


I don't think 2 scalpings in 14 years goes into the category of "problem" 
If you go back and read my post #11, it explains it a bit. I don't *normally* let them nest on the floor.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How is the little guy doing?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Charis said:


> How is the little guy doing?


He's doing GREAT! I'll post a new picture in a day or so. Very ODD color, picture a "spotted" siamese. I need help with a name though, I can't find one that "fits" him/her (?)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Maybe you could have a naming contest? It could be fun!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Charis said:


> Maybe you could have a naming contest? It could be fun!


I'm game! I'll get a nice picture to post (showing his color, hopefully), and advertise for a name! I like that , gives my brain a rest


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

"I think though that unless people are aware of it first hand they will have to learn it the hard way as most of us have" 
Well put Lakota, but when you and i learned that fact, there was no such resource as P.T. to learn from. Just think about it a Squeek does not get "scalped" under the right conditions, and i doubt it happens in a short period of time. Of course, on that i might be wrong, since i have never had it happen, even when i had WAY too many breeding pairs, Dave


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> I'm game! I'll get a nice picture to post (showing his color, hopefully), and advertise for a name! I like that , gives my brain a rest


Great...you can start a WHOLE NEW THREAD.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Why don't you? you are off topic, and what, you have something against learning? Dave


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LUCKYT said:


> Why don't you? you are off topic, and what, you have something against learning? Dave


Is this directed at me, LT?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

It seems so. no offense but when on this sight someone tries to give insight, they think that person is a "newbie" because they have not been on this sight for years? Dave


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Interesting, because it feels to me like the thread was hijacked many posts ago.

It would be logical to start a WHOLE NEW THREAD to have a naming contest for her little baby.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry, i guess you are right. but i do not see how talking about preventing scalping on a post titled "scalping" is hijacking...Dave


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LUCKYT said:


> Sorry, i guess you are right. but i do not see how talking about preventing scalping on a post titled "scalping" is hijacking...Dave


Feels like it was.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

By who? to answer, or to try to help someone solve a problem, i do not see how that is hijacking a post...... unless some people just except "things happen" and there is nothing you can do about it. THAT is not what i was taught about caring for animals, there is an answer for most problems out there. JMHO Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> By who? to answer, or to try to help someone solve a problem, i do not see how that is hijacking a post...... unless some people just except "things happen" and there is nothing you can do about it. THAT is not what i was taught about caring for animals, there is an answer for most problems out there. JMHO Dave


By you. And I really haven't seen where you have tried to solve a problem. All you have done is to say that under the right conditions it wouldn't have happened. But then, that seems to be your style. Instead of being helpful, you just brag about how these things don't happen to you. Then you add that if conditions were right, or if loft management were right. It wouldn't have happened. Instead of helping, you seem to like to put blame on the person that it happened to. 
And by the way, if you haven't noticed, it's Waynettes thread, and if she wants to talk about naming the baby bird, than I think she should. You're way out of line here. And rude. Since you enjoy taking over threads so much, why don't you go and start your own. Just a suggestion.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Let's quit with the sniping here, please. It's a fact that babies do get scalped and sometimes even by one of their own parents. The fact that some members may not have ever seen this is a lucky fact for them and their birds. In my experience, it really doesn't have a whole lot to do with environment or crowding or anything else that I understand .. it's more like somebirdy just snapped and went berserk.

I have seen babies scalped and even killed by adult pigeons and sometimes by their own parents. I have seen grown birds scalped and even killed by other pigeons. How long does this take to happen? Not long at all. Once the attack starts, it doesn't stop until it's over. If there isn't a human there to intervene, then somebirdy gets very badly hurt or dead. I don't know why this happens, but it does. I had to pull a white cock bird out of a group on Tuesday that he had been with for months. All of a sudden, he is being attacked by the alpha male in that group to the point of serious injury within minutes. I have no idea what brought this on, but it happened. I've also seen it happen with ringneck doves, and they are actually even more violent and harmful to other doves than pigeons are to each other.

Terry


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I respect you Terry, even if i think it is not unavoidable, i give up. Hawks are unavoidable, scalping is unavoidable. I guess we live in different realms of experience. I am tired of giving out everything i have learned, and people think i am being opinionated. The attitude most animal people have and the inability to learn, is why i stopped "being" social when it comes to animals, long ago 
I guess i was right the first time. Good night and good by. Dave


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

LUCKYT said:


> I respect you Terry, even if i think it is not unavoidable, i give up. Hawks are unavoidable, scalping is unavoidable. I guess we live in different realms of experience. I am tired of giving out everything i have learned, and people think i am being opinionated. The attitude most animal people have and the inability to learn, is why i stopped "being" social when it comes to animals, long ago
> I guess i was right the first time. Good night and good by. Dave


Dave,

Read what you posted very carefully. You just said that scalping is unavoidable. That doesn't jive with your other posts in this thread.

You ARE entirely correct in that SOME "animal" people are very opinionated and some ARE difficult to deal with .. goes with the territory. When you are getting in the carnage put upon birds and animals day after day for years whether that is due to other animals, other birds, or humans, you tend to get a bit "off" compared to the rest of the planet that goes around oblivious to just about everything until something hits them close to home .. then it's a whole 'nother story.

You are welcome to stay and certainly free to leave if that's your choice. I'm just asking you and everyone else here to be civil to one another (and I think you have been) and to respect what others believe and feel to the best of your ability.

It's time for you and me to take this private .. don't leave til you check your PM's, please 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TAWhatley said:


> Dave,
> 
> Read what you posted very carefully. You just said that scalping is unavoidable. That doesn't jive with your other posts in this thread.
> 
> Terry


Ahhh .. I guess I missed Dave's sarcasm the first time through .. this is still off the board now and between Dave and I. Please feel free to get back to the intent of this thread and happy naming of the baby.

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Ah, OK, I went to bed and missed all this. 
I think I'll just sum this up.
1) I *know* its not a good idea to let birds nest on the floor - I don't normally let them do that , it was an oversight and I screwed up.
2) My 1st scalping was done my the babies "father". The father attacked his own baby in the nest while he was "on duty" and his mother tried to defend him! I had to intervene, and take the baby away. (the father happen to be the "bully" of the loft) I did not let him father any more babies 
3) The main question of this thread was "should I take the baby out and raise it myself OR take it in for supervised visits to see if the parents would feed it"
Question was answered.
4) Thank God, Baby is doing fine thanks to the suggestions I received.
5) I can only hope that everybody that read this thread learns something from my error. 

Now the matter at hand - I need help naming him! I'll post a picture of him/her if I can ever get him/her to stop bouncing!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Waynette...it wasn't you. Some of us DID understand the purpose of your thread and in my mind the thread didn't need to go on so, except that those of us that wanted to know how the baby was doing.
You don't need to explain anything to anyone and I think this thread is back on track.
Let's name that baby.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

were you able to take him to the parent birds for feedings?, that would be great if you do....I soooo don't look forward to feeding any, but it may happen sometime.....so a pic of this little one would be nice so we can get our name ideas.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Charis said:


> Waynette...it wasn't you. *Some of us DID understand* *the purpose of your thread and in my mind the thread didn't* *need to go on so,* except that those of us that wanted to know how the baby was doing.
> You don't need to explain anything to anyone and I think this thread is back on track.
> Let's name that baby.


I know, and thank you
Picture later today


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> were you able to take him to the parent birds for feedings?, that would be great if you do....I soooo don't look forward to feeding any, but it may happen sometime.....so a pic of this little one would be nice so we can get our name ideas.


I tried to take him out - he was terrified and hid his head in the corner 
Thank God I'm not a "pigeon Mama" ALL the time, I'd be pulling my hair out! He is sooooo rambunctious  He's chasing my hand around the table - I'm chasing him around the table - if I had a video, you'd be in stitches


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I tried to take him out - he was terrified and hid his head in the corner
> Thank God I'm not a "pigeon Mama" ALL the time, I'd be pulling my hair out! He is sooooo rambunctious  He's chasing my hand around the table - I'm chasing him around the table - if I had a video, you'd be in stitches


just picturing it make me laugh......I guess you could burrito him in a towel or something like that?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> just picturing it make me laugh......I guess you could burrito him in a towel or something like that?


Yup - I tried that too! That was even funnier, he's very strong and wiggled backwards into the towel


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, Waynette, I'm not all that far. Do I need to drive up there and snap the picture as you two run around the table? I had to laugh just picturing it too. You're too much. LOL.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Well, Waynette, I'm not all that far. Do I need to drive up there and snap the picture as you two run around the table? I had to laugh just picturing it too. You're too much. LOL.


Please do!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*Needs a Name!*

OK, it wasn't easy, so there not that great! I have maybe 10 of him laying down - but when I tried to get him to stand "nicely" (LOL), the chase was on 








His bruising around the beak and neck is all gone.








This picture shows his color - it doesn't pick up the color very well.
The spots are brown, with black trim on the wings and tail feathers, also a black spot on the back of his neck. And NO, I don't like the name "Spot"


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hmmm...I think I'll sleep on it.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Charis said:


> Hmmm...I think I'll sleep on it.


Me too


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Give Spot a kiss good night for me! ha-ha!...Just kidding.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Ya know Waynette, he's going to look different after his moult. He may lose his spots anyway. My baby Screech looks entirely different then before his moult. Maybe you should wait to see what his personality is like. He's really very cute. Thanks for saving me the gas, although we would have had a nice visit, I'm sure. LOL.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Ya know Waynette, he's going to look different after his moult. He may lose his spots anyway. My baby Screech looks entirely different then before his moult. Maybe you should wait to see what his personality is like. He's really very cute. Thanks for saving me the gas, although we would have had a nice visit, I'm sure. LOL.


I have a couple other adults, that when they were young they had spots. Most of them - the spots darkened after moult. So I guess I'll have to wait and see on the color.
Not that I wouldn't like to meet fellow PT members - but I would be embarrased to have anyone up to visit right now. My yard is still a disaster zone from the all the damage caused by the ice storm in December! Everything that fell was frozen to the ground, then buried by snow. Now that its starting to thaw - OMG  AND MUD!
As soon as the snow melts, I'm going to start renovating the garden shed at the house I'm moving to so I can move my birds. I can't wait to give them a fresh new loft  THEN, you can come visit


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds like you have a lot of work ahead of you. My yard is a mess too. All that snow thawing.This warm weather we've had all weekend has been great, but the mud is terrible. The birds are lovin' it. Windows wide open, and bathing. LOL.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how bout "Speedy" since he runs around so much. or "Dumplin" or "freckles"......


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I kind of like Spock.


----------

